# Auger is making a grind/moan occaisionally



## joe_pinehill (Nov 8, 2011)

The auger on our Quadrafire Classic 1200 is starting to make groaning noises sometimes.  Should I replace it now  or could it keep doing this for another season? 

Its a Quadrafire 1200 , the auger motor is a 812-4421, the assembly is 812 3690.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2011)

How long have you had the stove?

Is the bottom of the hopper area clean and free of fines?

Welcome.to the Forums.


----------



## joe_pinehill (Nov 8, 2011)

the stove is going into it 4th season.  I did clean the auger the first time it made the noise.  I'll try that again.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2011)

Empty the hopper and vacuum the fines that may have accumulated in the bottom of the hopper (if you have not done so already) the fines can put undue stress on the motor, if its churning them at the bottom. Its a good idea to vacuum this area a few times a year. As the fines build ul, it prevents fuel from being picked up by the auger (again, if you have not already been doing this)


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 8, 2011)

if cleaning doesnt clear up the noise, check for burrs on the auger flighting (outer edge of spiral)  smooth them if you find them , then before reinstalling the auger , "paint" it with spray graphite (i use a brand called "slip plate" i get it at my local tractor supply store. graphite is a contact lubricant which will not burn so its a perfect lube for the auger


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 8, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> if cleaning doesnt clear up the noise, check for burrs on the auger flighting (outer edge of spiral)  smooth them if you find them , then before reinstalling the auger , "paint" it with spray graphite (i use a brand called "slip plate" i get it at my local tractor supply store. graphite is a contact lubricant which will not burn so its a perfect lube for the auger



Mike. Quads use a very cheap auger system. Its more less a spring inside a shaft.. Its not a true Screw and Cylinder style auger like Englander or many other Manuf.. The spring makes no contact with the walls. Although if its bent, it is still something to look at. If he has had a good jam in ths auger it could bend the spring and put stress on the motor every revolution it makes?


----------



## bigruckus (Nov 8, 2011)

My makes a grinding moaning sound once in awhile..when I was using the Geneva Hardwood pellets... I think the noise was the auger chopping up some of the larger pellets....I have a heavy steel auger in my Thelin and it would have no problem chopping these up..The thing is when I switched over to a softwood or a mixed pellet the sound would go away..thinking that the pellets are softer then the hardwood ones...????? Anyway it would only make this sound with the Geneva hardwood pellets...


----------

